# New Plant from Indonesia



## Garnelenfreund (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello,

I also need some help identifying this plant. They was imported by Mimbon Aquarium from Sulawesi.

Picture:
http://www.garnelenforum.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=6772&d=1206782270
http://www.garnelenforum.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=6773&d=1206782276
http://www.garnelenforum.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=6774&d=1206782284

Thanks a lot and greetings from Germany,
Alexander


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

You can't see the photos without logging in to the site. Not too many people here speak German, so you probalby won't get much of a response. I suggest you post the photos directly.


----------



## Garnelenfreund (Sep 2, 2006)

I dont knew, that you must Login to see the Picture...

Alexander


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That looks very interesting. Does it grow as a floating plant?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like a macro alga of some kind.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, if those little orange dots all over it are flowers or buds or something of that nature I would have to say that it was growing out of water (or spores)


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

looks like parsley


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> looks like parsley


Eat It!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

it does look like macro algae doesn't it... Are there cases of freshwater macros?

if you can send me some, I can look at it under the microscope for you.
ehmm.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Sure, there are a bunch. _Chara_ species are common ones. They smell like burned rubber bands. I wouldn't be surprised if the one pictured does too.


----------

